# GTR Owners Club Membership Pack.



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I have been asked many times in the past few weeks, _"what do we get when we join the *GTROC*?"_

Well, along with all the benefits listed in this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/57521-owners-club.html 
you'll be sent a membership pack welcoming you to the only official recognised members club in the world. 

The smart members pack contains a welcoming letter explain the club, its benefits, an introduction to some 
of the many people who help it operate smoothly plus the obligatory rule book.


So what other freebies do you get with your membership?

* There is also the now trade make stainless steel membership card etched with the logo for the year.
* The obligatory membership sticker.
* A sticker commemorating the fact that 2007 is the 50th birthday of the Skyline brand.
* And there is always a gift, which this year is a *GTROC* ball point pen made from genuine carbon fibre. 
(Worth the membership alone )


The *GTROC* Membership Pack:









This years gift and membership card :smokin: :









As a reminder on how to join, simply click on the *'BUY 1 yrs Membership' *button at the top of all pages.

If there are any questions, please post them below or PM me.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

These packs plus all the other mebership updates - _Skylines _magazine and _e-Lines_ are for all members, both UK and overseas.  :squintdan


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

Got pack in the week. Very nice thank you. But is there any chance of getting an _internal_ 50th anniversary sticker as well?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I think the glue will show through and so it won't look as gold, hence why the decision was made for them to be external.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I guess there´s still no online payment possible yet?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I am afraid not. 

But we have been promises it soon.


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Scott. Ashamed to say my attempt went bad and the sticker got ruined but would like to give it another go if I can get another one. Are they available for sale?


----------



## biff32gtr (Feb 23, 2007)

its all on line now people,can't wait to get me :chuckle: pen


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Is there another link for the membership form because i`m having probs downloading it?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

RavenHeart said:


> Thanks Scott. Ashamed to say my attempt went bad and the sticker got ruined but would like to give it another go if I can get another one. Are they available for sale?


Yeah, well you've got one now...so thats a million squid you owe me:squintdan :smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

raggatip said:


> Is there another link for the membership form because i`m having probs downloading it?


Use the on-line payment instead:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-42.html

Much easier!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

RavenHeart said:


> Thanks Scott. Ashamed to say my attempt went bad and the sticker got ruined but would like to give it another go if I can get another one. Are they available for sale?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-51-toView_21-gtroc_club_stickers.html


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanx for that scott,i`ll get it sorted !

Mark


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Cheers Scott - arrived in super quick time :bowdown1:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

trackday addict said:


> Cheers Scott - arrived in super quick time :bowdown1:


I'm glad it arrive safe.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

I like the pen.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

saladfingers said:


> I like the pen.


There is also a pencil version available: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-51-toView_124-gtroc_carbon_fibre_automatic_pencil.html


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

I got my pack yesterday.
I like the pen too.

No 50th anniversary sticker in my pack though....
:nervous: 

George


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

g_torphins said:


> I got my pack yesterday.
> I like the pen too.
> 
> No 50th anniversary sticker in my pack though....
> ...


I ran out of 50th stickers earlier in the week , there really has been a rush of new members since we went on-line.

I have a note of who is missing a 50th sticker and will be forwarding one on!


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

How come i didn't get a pen ???????
Any chance of one Scott ?


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Scott, appreciate it.

Was very impressed with turnaround time from joining to getting the pack.
Top man:bowdown1: 

George


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

DUNCAN GT-R said:


> How come i didn't get a pen ???????
> Any chance of one Scott ?


Because you joined in '06 and so got the key ring.
If you renew this year, you'll get a pen.

Or if you can't wait that long:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-51.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Scott said:


> I have been asked many times in the past few weeks, _"what do we get when we join the *GTROC*?"_
> 
> Well, along with all the benefits listed in this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/57521-owners-club.html
> you'll be sent a membership pack welcoming you to the only official recognised members club in the world.
> ...


We have run out of some of the stickers so please bear with us. Your membership pack will have some of the stickers and will still contain everything esle you need. The missing stickers will be sent in due course.

Apologies.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yippee!!!! We're now fully stocked again so all Membership Packs are now "fully loaded" again


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool; signed up yesterday...


----------



## hornet (May 29, 2007)

*membership pack*

Still waiting for pack, 3rd week now?...applied for membership by post P.O.Box address...filled in renewel form from Gtroc mag...can you check on it for me..
Thanks
Alan.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Alan,

I received notice of your membership application today, and your pack will be sent tomorrow. 

Sorry for the delay, but now membership is 99% online, (and so done daily), mail applications have been forgotten a little.


----------



## hornet (May 29, 2007)

*membership pack*

Hi Scott,:wavey: Looking forward to my pack.. waiting in anticipation..:flame: I'll do it on-line next time,:bowdown1: 
Thanks for your help.
Alan..


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

No problem Alan, like I say, we are sorry about the delay.

Your pack is sitting next to me now and will be posted in the morning to catch the 1st post. Expect it Friday morning.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

hi i am interested in buying the membership but i am in malaysia how much izit and how do i pay


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

ericgtr said:


> hi i am interested in buying the membership but i am in malaysia how much izit and how do i pay


This should answer all of your questions:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-42-toView_M3-overseas_membership.html

Funnily enough, I have a pack next to me that I'll be posting to KL tomorrow.


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Girly question.... what is the metal thing for? Can I have a ladies t shirt instead of that and the pen??


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Scottishgirl said:


> Girly question.... what is the metal thing for? Can I have a ladies t shirt instead of that and the pen??


Check out the GTROC shop for Laydee things :smokin:


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Scottishgirl said:


> Girly question.... what is the metal thing for? Can I have a ladies t shirt instead of that and the pen??


Hello Lauren, good to see you on here, "metal thing" is the membership card.

RE the pen, It'll look good on your work desk :chuckle: 

Charlie.


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Charlie

hehe sorry, I got the pack yesterday and the membership card is very cool and the pen is cool too! I ordered the smallest kids tshirt but its still too big!! lol


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi recieved my membership pack in the week, all good!Only thing is my insurance want my membership number where can it be found?:nervous:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Richwhite said:


> Hi recieved my membership pack in the week, all good!Only thing is my insurance want my membership number where can it be found?:nervous:


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=707703


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Scott, you'll probably need to update this.... and you'll need a wider angle lense for all the stuff for 2009


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

bump


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

How long should the membership pack take to come through?
I haven't received mine yet


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I can't wait. Im sending payment when my tax return gets in.


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

I recieved my pack today, and i am impressed!!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Received mine today. Great as usual.

LOL at the special gift though. I opened it up, not knowing what it was, and try as I might I can't fold it back up correctly.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

moleman said:


> Received mine today. Great as usual.
> 
> LOL at the special gift though. I opened it up, not knowing what it was, and try as I might I can't fold it back up correctly.


LOL.

I know what you mean though!!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

moleman said:


> ...... and try as I might I can't fold it back up correctly.


Exactly, got mine today (thanks folks :clap and I did not expect the gift to be a mind teaser 

..... then my son does it in 2 seconds flat 

:chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Got mine today aswell.:bowdown1:


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

moleman said:


> Received mine today. Great as usual.
> 
> LOL at the special gift though. I opened it up, not knowing what it was, and try as I might I can't fold it back up correctly.


I had the same problem


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

What's the special gift? I'm about to buy my annual membership and I'm curious.

=P


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Tarmac Attack said:


> What's the special gift? I'm about to buy my annual membership and I'm curious.
> 
> =P


Now that would be telling :chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

should i be expecting in the post too or only when i renew mine in june ???

every one seems to be getting theres lol


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Woo hoo !
Read this and then checked the post - there it was .

Special item should make everyone easier to spot on trackdays!

I also managed to fold it back up - just think 'spiral' and keep turning and it - eventually just snaps into a little circle.

That'll keep 'em guessing :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Woo Hoo!










Now where's that Krypton Factor application form?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Paid up today, so looking forward to pack arriving


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kornmonkey said:


> I also managed to fold it back up - just think 'spiral' and keep turning and it - eventually just snaps into a little circle.
> 
> That'll keep 'em guessing :chuckle:




You have just described a portable photographic light reflector!!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

Scott ,
Any chance of getting that carbon fibre pen that i didnt receive in my pack...
Kind Regards,
Dennis.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Got mine the other day ,very nice thank you .:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

moleman said:


> Received mine today. Great as usual.
> 
> LOL at the special gift though. I opened it up, not knowing what it was, and try as I might I can't fold it back up correctly.


Your'e lucky,
When John showed me the item before it had the logo on it, it damn nearly took my eye out opening it up...
Cool stuff though so thanks guys for all the efforts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine should be coming soon. Im interested to see what this is...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Dennis said:


> Scott ,
> Any chance of getting that carbon fibre pen that i didnt receive in my pack...
> Kind Regards,
> Dennis.


Dennis,

The Carbon pens were the '08 gift, although they are still available in the GTROC shop.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

Just ordered one cheers...
Dennis.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Recieved mine yesterday.Thanks.Sitting on the couch took off the elastic strap and whack caught it in the chin lol and no I still cant get mine folded.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Damn. This special gift sounds more dangerous than anything, hahaha.
What is estimated shipping time to the US?


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Just got it there.Dont know what the fuss was about..


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Tarmac Attack said:


> What is estimated shipping time to the US?


I am not sure, the post office did not say.
But you should have it soon, if not already.


----------



## spainr33 (Dec 13, 2008)

I signed up last nite. should i wear safety goggles opening the free gift :chuckle:


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

Tarmac Attack said:


> Damn. This special gift sounds more dangerous than anything, hahaha.
> What is estimated shipping time to the US?


i got mine somewhere between 1 and 2 weeks, on the east coast i would imagine a day or 2 faster.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome, got mine today.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry for the completely stupid question, but, what is this thing? LOL. Could someone PM me so they don't spoil the surprise for others?

And also, didn't get a copy of the latest magazine. Are we supposed to get one in the pack?
Thanks.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

at the risk of sounding like a total moron, i havent been a member for a whole year yet, almost, how do i know when to apply for the next years membership, do i get an email saying that my membership is about to expire or do i have to try and find the paperwork??

flame suit donned.

kev


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Got mine today, printing not 100% but hey ho :sadwavey:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

moleman said:


>



So that's where my tent went from JAE :nervous:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for ours Scott arrived at the weekend :thumbsup:

Yep as I expected, lots of head scratching from me to get the thing folded up again....LOL.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Yep! What is it then i thought it was for the windsreen but how would i use it at a trackday???


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Best jacket I own now:clap:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Got mine on Tuesday - cheers Scott :thumbsup:

Now would somebody like to explain how to bloody well fold it up again so it looks like it did when it came out the packet & not like a oval :chairshot


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Got back to Japan and found mine waiting for me last night but I am afraid to open it... should I stand well back and shoot at it?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Got back to Japan and found mine waiting for me last night but I am afraid to open it... should I stand well back and shoot at it?



It's certainly prudent to wear safety goggles Pierce!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I finally got her open...  cheers for a nice prezzie Scott!


----------

